# Easton Wheelsets



## frank418 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm still looking to buy a wheelset what do you guys think about Easton wheels ! has anyone used these wheels. I'm still leaning towards Rolwheels.com called the "Volants" I think for the money you cant go wrong


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

I have Easton ea90 aero wheels and have no complaints so far. Got them about 2 months ago. Reasonably light, stiff and ride nice.

Joe


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

I have a pair of Velomax Circuits (purchased before Easton took over) that had way over 5000 miles and many many races on them, until the rims were pretty seriously scored & grooved. Still perfectly true & round. Easton completely replaced them for $100 a wheel, which I thought was a pretty good deal.


----------



## Ed Leahy (Aug 10, 2004)

*Eastons should be good*

I have a set of Velomax Circuits with over 8,000 miles and they have performed well. I weigh around 190 and cross several sets of railroad tracks on most of my rides and the wheels are still true.


----------



## superflychief (Mar 25, 2008)

I've got a set of EA70's and have about 400km or so on them. Definitely no complaints. They are completely true. They are the replacements for the Circuit wheels.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i've had the EC90 since last september and they have been great. i am 190 lbs and no issues what so ever. get them.


----------



## topflightpro (Nov 3, 2004)

Jenson has EA90s on sale for $499 right now. They're listed under Hot Deals on the front page of RBR. That' s a hell of a deal in my opinion.


----------



## dr pabst (May 16, 2007)

I've got Easton Ascent II's. 750 miles + w/ no problems. I weigh 185 Lbs. and ride on crappy NE Ohio roads (think Beruit with more potholes).


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

Easton Ascentt II with over 5000 miles not one problem, I weigh 175 lbs.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Have a pair of Easton Circuits - good as advertised. Beat them up pretty good in rough Michigan roads. Still true after 5,000 + miles.

HIghly recommended.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

BTW. pez did a review of the circuits a couple of years ago. He used them for cross wheels and on dirt roads as well as pavement - said good things about them and they stayed true.

Great training wheel you could race on at 1650 grams per set.


----------



## frank418 (Feb 20, 2007)

thanks for all the help


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

n/m - content became a new thread


----------

